# Best peptide for goals, and cjc 1295 alone?



## birket (Mar 14, 2012)

I am 26 and on trt...yes it happens to ppl in their twenties, odd. However, i see okay results in the gym, but was wondering if cjc 1295 w/ out dac would be good alone, or if this should be ran with another pep( prefer a non prolactin prone ). I have seen some of dats posts and others as well. Here is the reason I ask. Most are looking to add muscle while burning good amounts of fat. I am just trying to add size and bulk...I mean it can be clean, not trying to cookie monster it, just saying what would be the best and at what times. I seen dac say for therapeutic use at night...however, for some size? Also, this is all sub q correct...i'm pretty sure just wanted to ask. Again, i am not looking for a cheat, but a good boost. I do deads, sdls, squats, bp,etc...not to much isos. So if you get the idea of my goals, size and strength...goals more size, but you get the drift. Also if you think there are better peps via per goals fire away. Responses appreciated.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 14, 2012)

CJC on it's own is pointless IMHO.  Read up on GHRP's... Ipam, ghrp-6, ghrp-2 and decide which one suits your needs.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 14, 2012)

Why is everyone in this section neg repped and crazy ass fonts???


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 15, 2012)

ccj wont do anything with ghrp bro.ghrp gives a pulse and cjc makes the pulse a lot stronger.


----------

